# Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments?



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

Looks pretty nice, but most of the installs are in the MKV community that I can find... Does it work for T-reg?
TIA!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (vwbora1)*

I had no idea wth you were even talking about until I Googled it. It may work. Most who have done after market NAV systems have done Kenwood or Pioneer. Some have been toying with some China system. Give it a shot and let us know.








I think I have asked you this before, do you work for Strongs?


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (Yeti35)*

Thanks for the reply... Just considering Nav/BT options for non 10MY Touaregs. 
And yes I do work at Strong's.


_Modified by vwbora1 at 9:03 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (vwbora1)*

I also googled it. Do they even have a face style that will fit the square corner Touareg faceplate? MkV and Touareg doesn't use the same radio face. I would think someone who worked at a VW dealer would know that.


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (spockcat)*

Jeez tough crowd this morning... I threw up a quick post last night _between helping customers_ as I just had the Waywell system mentioned to me, and hadn't done any research on fitment bezels, etc.... I've owned 2 08+ Touaregs and have an 08 R32, so yeah I understand there are differences in fitment. Maybe I should have STFA, but didn't know I'd have to justify myself on the board.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (vwbora1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbora1* »_Jeez tough crowd this morning 

You didn't even mention that this was a radio or post any links to it. While it is easy to figure out with google, it might have been nice to ask if anyone has installed a "radio/nav head unit called"; a Waywell WD 6050? The Chinese website wasn't even responding the first time I tried to look at it. Only by searching other Vortex posts did I figure out what you were looking for. Your initial post probably left most users doing this:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (spockcat)*

Fair enough... I usually do more research before posting but just got excited by the prospect of an inexpensive nav/BT/media option that looked fairly OEM. I'll keep doing some research and will post with whatever else I discover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (vwbora1)*

I was not dissin yah at all. I just did not remember if you worked there or not. So I have probably met you then.








There have been a couple of threads on CT about the Chinese systems, but no one has really commented on whether they actually bought one and installed it.


----------



## ssgtob1 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (Yeti35)*

Hey whats up my fellow Utah Treggers......I was thinking about buying one of the Chinese knock offs, if I do you can check it out..... Bora....I bought an 06 Treg from Matt Hansen right before xmas.....can you get employee pricing from Strong??


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (ssgtob1)*

I'm sure we can get you a deal on accessories!


----------



## ssgtob1 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (vwbora1)*

Sweet....I am in need of a hitch package installed.....also, do u know anyone with a vag cable? Need to repro some stuff.


----------



## tomsvrtx (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone install a Waywell WD 6050? Any comments? (vwbora1)*

I used this forum to install my wd6050 (and paddle shifters), i cannot thank you enough -thanks!
I have NEVER tried the oem 510. i own an a3 w/mmi and would have sold it for 2 new Waywells but i am curious enough to tolerate it.
In no time at all I had hands free phone calls interrupting the mp3s i was bluetoothing from my phone. I wouldn't want to try driving while watching a dvd, but if i happen to find myself stuck waiting in my stationary car, i can touch the screen and catch some of a rally racing video. 
Not a single disappointment in 9k miles....


----------



## pinochip (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ and how did you install it? Where is the install thread...


----------



## Hott Wheels (Apr 17, 2011)

*How do you get the dash and console apart?*

Are there any manuals available for getting access into dash, doors or console? I have a 2011 TDI Sport


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

I had the WD6050 in my MKV Rabbit. It was a good unit for it's price and features.

Looks like they make a Touareg version. 









Specs on it:

Model No. WD6060

Integrative Car DVD player For Volkswagen Touareg with GPS bluetooth Ipod steering wheel control

Three Zone function, listening to Radio/watching*GPS*image*in the front and watching DVD/TV from the back Monitor at the same time

6.95'' Digital*800*RGB*480 TFT Monitor
Brightness: 400cd
USB/SD/AM/FM/Amplifer
3D*Graphic OSD display.
Play DVD/ DivX./MP4/VCD/SVCD/SD/USB
Super Sensitive TV Receiver
Super Sensitive FM/AM/ RDS Radio/
5x50W Amplifier.
Super Bass output 5.1 channel
Intelligent Clock Display.
1 AV Inputs. 1 AV Outputs.Two Zone
Steering Wheel Control with CAN BUS.
Car Camera in.
Ready for Navigation Input interface.(Main Unit Can Control).
Electronic Anti-Shock Protection
Built-in Bluetooth
Optional:
GPS BOX with MAP/ ISO Cable.
DVD/CD Changer.
DVB-T Tuner (Optional,DVB-T box , operation by Touch screen)
FM Stereo Radio Section:
Frequency Range:
U.S.Standard: 87.9-107.9MHz
Outside U.S.: 87.5-108.0MHz
Usable Sensitivity: 5dBμV(S/N=30dB)
S/N ratio: >60dB
TV Tuner Section:
Colour System: NTSC, PAL-B/G, PAL-I, PAL-D/K,PAL-M,PAL-N
Channel Selection SystemLL Frequency Synthesizer System
Usable Sensitivity: 41dBuV


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Anyone know if this unit supports Sirius Radio?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

how does this unit compare to the semting unit?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

rajvosa71000 said:


> Anyone know if this unit supports Sirius Radio?


My Rabbit had Sirius from factory and the Waywell did not connect to it. People were getting portable units and connecting them through the AUX connection.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

UmbroVR6 said:


> how does this unit compare to the semting unit?


Lol at first I thought you were kidding, like saying "same thing" but than I saw that there is in face a samting unit lol.
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

I guess I'll find out ordered a semting unit last Thursday


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Let us know how you like it please, and what year is your touareg?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

2004 touareg v8

i'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

Received and installed unit. Review will be up sometime this week in touareg forum on vortex.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

Ok I have not posted my review as am having an issue with my unit where it keeps restarting. Perhaps a heat issue. Semting guy has been out of town and now is AWOL.

I hope I get this resolved as I really like the unit.

Full review to come with pics and all if I get that issue resolved. If not I'll box it up ad go for double din unit.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I saw I video on youtube where the unit keeps freezing up, he would have to shut it of to get it to normal.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

rajvosa71000 said:


> I saw I video on youtube where the unit keeps freezing up, he would have to shut it of to get it to normal.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


i've yet to fix the restarting unit. semting has a fix, but i've yet to receive instructions or parts to fix issue. 

as of right now, i CANNOT recommend this unit, unless you get one with updated capacitors (as that is what my problem is)

other than that, this unit is frankly pretty badass. the gps works great, sound is incredible, bluetooth is pretty darn good, now if only i could keep the unit from restarting like every 10-15 mins, i could actually recommend it.

once i get fix, i'll edit this post


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

UmBRO, just so you understand. The issue on your unit is that the capacitors (they store energy) that feed the main switching power supply are not of sufficient size to adequately deal with fluctuations in the load from the head unit. I conversed via email with the manufacturer on this issue. Having dealt with having electronics manufactured in China I'd bet they bought a batch of mis-marked parts, installed them and are seeing a high field failure rate. I dont know if you have ever taken one of these head unit apart but its not fun and those caps are not easy to change. I'd get new unit or your money back. You are not going to like trying to swap the caps.


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

ok here is my opnion i currently have a 06 passat (clearly not a treg) but i have the wd 6050 


i loved this unit it worked great for 2 months then my navigation stopped working the only way you can contact the company is via email and they are not helpful at all ive sent them several pictures of the navigation side saying error and they basically said the only thing i can do is mail it back to them and they will fix it and then mail it back to me which i would have to pay for all shipping they are not willing to do anything else for me everything else works fine the blue tooth the radio dvd player but the navigation side of the unit no longer works i have had the unit for 5 months and after 2 months i get a big error when ever i hit the navigation button :banghead::banghead: and i did not install the unit myself i had the techs at bestbuy install the unit and i brought it back to them and they advised me to contact the provider because everything in the unit is connected properly they double checked when i brought it back to them......


----------

